# 3rd SFG(A) soldiers killed in action



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/February/090222-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 22, 2009) — Two Army Special Forces Soldiers were killed Feb. 20 while conducting combat operations in the vicinity of Khordi, Oruzgan province, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. Jeremy E. Bessa, 26 and Master Sgt. David L. Hurt, 36, were killed when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device while conducting a mounted combat reconnaissance patrol. Bessa died at the scene while Hurt succumbed to his wounds after being medically evacuated to Kandahar Airfield for treatment. 

Both Soldiers are assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), here. Hurt was a Special Forces operations sergeant and Bessa was a Special Forces communications sergeant.

Hurt, a native of Oak Park, Ill., is survived by his wife Kelly, daughter Avery and son Wyatt, all of Grays Creek, N.C.; mother Bonnie Hurt of Hope Mills, N.C. and father Joe Hurt of Memphis, Tenn.

Bessa, a native of Honolulu, Hawaii, is survived by his wife Lindsey and their son Carson, both of Fayetteville, N.C.; parents Ted and Julie Bessa of Whispering Pines, N.C.and brother Christopher L. Bessa, Fort Carson, Colo.
For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187. 

For Hurt's bio, click here.

For Bessa's bio, click here.








> Master Sgt. David L. Hur









> Staff Sgt. Jeremy E. Bessa


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSG Bessa and MSG Hur.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP My Brothers


----------



## tova (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 22, 2009)

MSG Hurt was one of my instructors at CLT. RIP


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 22, 2009)

God Bless Warriors!!! RIP


----------



## BonannoQbano (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP THANK YOU BOTH FOR YOUR SERVICE....FROM WHAT I GATHER THROUGH THE POSTING ON OTHER SITES THESE TWO MEN WERE WITH THE OTHER YOUNG MAN WHO WAS A CCT THAT WAS KILLED THAT DAY


----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2009)

The SF soldiers, a CCT, and a Terp were all killed by an IED strike.

Blue Skies.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP, Calm winds and soft landings.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Feb 22, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brave Warriors
You are now walking the golden streets of heaven with my brother...A US MARINE. He will take care of you guys.

Thank you for my freedom.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rest in peace....


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

RIP, Warriors.  Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 23, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warriors*

Thank you for paving the way for other warriors to carry on. May God continue watching over you and your families.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 23, 2009)

Rest easy gentlemen. 

We've got the watch and thank you for your service.


----------



## MsKitty (Feb 24, 2009)

RIP Warriors!


----------



## holdcenter (Feb 25, 2009)

*hey*

Marc Small was also on this team. I miss you all brothers.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 25, 2009)

Salute. RIP.


----------



## car (Feb 25, 2009)

holdcenter said:


> Marc Small was also on this team. I miss you all brothers.



Condolences to all.


----------

